# Wide feet, skinny ankle, can’t find a good boot.



## bontoJR (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi all,

I have been reading a lot this forum in the last weeks as I am trying to find a good pair of boots to fit my wide feet, but after many attempts, the research is still ongoing and I can’t seem to find a good pair of boots that fit properly without causing me pain during the day. One of the most problematic part is constant heel lift, so in some cases to control the board gets quite complicated or even painful in certain situations.

Here are the measures (length/width):
L: 252mm/109mm
R: 249mm/110mm

This has been done by a professional, a good friend is an orthopedic shoemaker and he used a proprietary technology to perform the scan as he’s going to make a special insole for my running shoes (and hopefully one for the boots as well as long I can find a pair which doesn’t kill me after 2 hours).

So far these are the boots I tried:


Adidas Superstar ADV: mondopoint 25.5cm (EU size 41.3)
ThirtyTwo Lashed: mondopoint 25.5cm (EU size 40) tried plus and minus one size, I am running a 40.5 mp 26.00 at the moment as it seemed the best fit (please don’t judge )
Burton Ruler Wide: mondopoint 25.5cm (EU size 40.5)
Niedecker Helios: mondopoint 25.5cm (EU size 40) tried plus and minus one size

The Adidas was unfortunately the only available size in the shop and it was really comfy, but the heel lift was still a thing and my fingers were not touching the front of the boot, not even bending, so there was still room for a better fit, but no luck in another smaller pair. 

ThirtyTwo was really hard to get into, I felt it was a good boot, but stepping into it was very hard and the only way to stop the ankle to move was to use the 2 extra heel holders (orange + black) on both sides. This is the boot I am wearing right now, but I am still not very happy as the front part still causes some very annoying pain on the outer side of my feet after a couple of hours of riding, so I am looking for something else.

The Burton Ruler Wide were a perfect fit in length and width, but the heel lift, even with a J bar installed in the right place, was a complete disaster, even in the shop my heel was lifting a solid 2 stacked fingers, so no bueno.

The Niedecker Helios are reported to be wide, but wide fitting an E foot, mine is EEE according to the table, so it was really compressing my front foot too much, pity because the heel was hold in perfect place all the time during the test. Also those are boots with very limited space to stretch the liner, so no way even with a heat molding procedure to make for more room.

Is there anything else I can try? I wish I could at least try another pair of Adidas Superstar one size down, I had the feeling that was the boot, but it’s really hard to find them these days, is there any other model of Adidas that feel/fit wide ? Or maybe still Adidas, but another model?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

Size 9 E width here, so not super wide, but I am guilty of having skinny chicken calves and ankles and always have an issue with heel lift.

I had a Burton Ruler Wide last here, which was maybe too wide, but the heel lift in it was horrible. 

This year I replaced the Ruler with the Adidas Tactical ADV and love the comfort as well as performance from them. My toe box feels super roomy and honestly there might be some more width in there. I didn't notice any heel lift trying them on, but I did get some on the hill. I since put some boot fitting foam / butterfly wrap to help and haven't noticed it since. I tried the Tactical Lexicon ADV as well, and that was very comfortable, maybe too comfortable. To the point where I didn't pick them because I questioned their durability (might not retain flex long enough).

I did try K2 Maysis in the past, both regular width and wide versions. The wide was too wide for me so I went with the regular version. Heel hold was superb! K2 has a boa conda heel hold mechanism that sits on top of the liner that lets you dial in your heel hold. Unfortunately, the conda clip was bugging my high insteps so I had to toss them. The wide versions might be a good fit for you though.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I think burton wide is your best bet and work on the heel lift. If it fits perfect otherwise I don’t think your going to find a better option


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you have "Asian feet"... wide foot, skinny ankles and heels?

Burton Ion Wide have fitment for "Asian fit".

Burton Ruler Wide has been fine for me.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you considered the DC Travis Rice boot? 

I have wide feet, skinny-ish ankles, and big calves. And these boots are very comfortable for me. But boots fit different for everybody.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> Have you considered the DC Travis Rice boot?
> 
> I have wide feet, skinny-ish ankles, and big calves. And these boots are very comfortable for me. But boots fit different for everybody.


 I ride burton 10.5 photons and the DC control 10.5 felt like I could make it work . Only non wide boot that felt ok


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Fix the burton heel lift by cutting the tongue off your old liner and running double tongues.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

I have heel lift in every boots I tried. But with my Burton Photon I added the Jbars Burton can provide (the yellow ones you can velcro inside the harness) and no problem anymore!


----------



## bontoJR (Jan 9, 2021)

Kijima said:


> Fix the burton heel lift by cutting the tongue off your old liner and running double tongues.


This is something I haven't considered! I will try that!



Grunky said:


> I have heel lift in every boots I tried. But with my Burton Photon I added the Jbars Burton can provide (the yellow ones you can velcro inside the harness) and no problem anymore!


I knew I had to try the Photon... but in the Burton official shop they only had the large ones left and I asked if there was a new stock coming in the next weeks, unfortunately due to the pandemic they couldn't be sure, but they were confident to get a new stock as here in Switzerland ski resorts are open for local people, so as soon as they get them, I will get an email to get in the shop, hopefully they stay open, otherwise I would have to order 2-3 pairs from the online shop and send back the 1-2 I don't use.

Also I saw Burton has the Moto BOA wide as well in stock now, maybe I will try both, Photon Wide and Moto BOA Wide.


----------



## bontoJR (Jan 9, 2021)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I ride burton 10.5 photons and the DC control 10.5 felt like I could make it work . Only non wide boot that felt ok


DC are not that easy to find here in Switzerland, I think there's only one shop that sells them (online and in-store) and the stock is very limited, last time I was in the shop I asked for a couple of DC's and they were always out of stock for the size I needed.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

+1 Burton Photon wide double BOA w added Jbars.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Grunky said:


> I have heel lift in every boots I tried. But with my Burton Photon I added the Jbars Burton can provide (the yellow ones you can velcro inside the harness) and no problem anymore!


How did you manage to get the J bars?


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

In Canada either you can buy directly from Burton site (4$ CAD) or you can send an email to the support, and then it depends on the willing of the person who gets the request.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

I emailed Burton earlier this season. They reply with "available for sale on website". Many shops have them online. Google Burton J Bars - ETA support a local shop if you can.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've got similar feet. Try Nitro Venture and DC Mutiny. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Think you were on the right track with the Adidas. Skinny ankles here and Burton's don't work.


----------



## Gsteezy (Dec 30, 2020)

I have skinny chicken legs. I have to use tongue shim space eliminators in my boots. I’d suggest try a boot that says it’s wide. Try laces too so you can lace them tight around top and not cranked on your feet. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Since you liked wide Rulers fit wise I'd definitely look at wide Photons in the same size. Or perhaps even rather half a size smaller.


----------



## bontoJR (Jan 9, 2021)

Kijima said:


> How did you manage to get the J bars?


I found them here in Europe:


https://www.snowcountry.eu/burton-j-bar-4-pack.html


----------



## bontoJR (Jan 9, 2021)

Paxford said:


> Think you were on the right track with the Adidas. Skinny ankles here and Burton's don't work.


I will go to the shop during the week-end to try the Adidas again and the Photon wide this time. Let's see.



Seppuccu said:


> Since you liked wide Rulers fit wise I'd definitely look at wide Photons in the same size. Or perhaps even rather half a size smaller.


Yeah I will try that as well, I would prefer to avoid adding J-bars or extra foam to prevent heel lift, but not sure that's doable.


----------



## DownhillKrill (Jan 5, 2021)

Snowmn said:


> I emailed Burton earlier this season. They reply with "available for sale on website". Many shops have them online. Google Burton J Bars - ETA support a local shop if you can.


It's surprising that they answered so fast this time. I never got a fast answer from them about my order last year.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

DownhillKrill said:


> It's surprising that they answered so fast this time. I never got a fast answer from them about my order last year.


I've gotten a reply within a few days on every email sent. Using a positive tone really helps. They also sent me hardwear for my bindings 2day air at no cost about 6 weeks ago replying to the email in about 48 hours.


----------

